# hair loss around eyes



## AnthonyF (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there,
I have 2 14 month old holsteins and recently noticed one of them started losing the hair around his left eye, no redness or puss or anything, then today I noticed it in both eyes and the other now has it on his left eye. It seems like it may have something to do with the cold weather starting, but as I am new to cattle wanted to be sure it wasnt pink eye or something like that. Also, the other 2 cows we have seems to be fine. Thanks in advanced for any info you can give.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It sounds like mites or lice to me.


----------



## AnthonyF (Mar 21, 2011)

What would be the best treatment for this, and also we were planning on putting the steer in the freezer very soon, would it have any affect on the meat it would I be better off treating it, then waiting until he recovers?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

If you are going to butcher soon, then I likely wouldnt bother treating for them.
Depending on the method you use, there is a witholding period on most every pour-on.

I dont know about the lesser-strength topical sprays and powders (never used them).
I dont think they kill the eggs.

If they seem to be rubbing like mad and not gaining weight, then it may be worth it.
Your call really.

Good luck and happy googling. :teehee:


----------



## AnthonyF (Mar 21, 2011)

So would a pour on be the best way to clear this up? Should I treat the other coows even though they show no signs? Is the something I can do to prevent this in the future? Thanks again


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Pour-on would take care of internal and external parasites. I would treat all of the calves, if one has lice, they probably all do.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Could it be ringworm? If lice, Dectomax pour-on has a withhold of 45 days I believe; look up on the Internet. Best to identify the pest before just treating with any old thing. Doubt that it has anything to do with cold weather.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It sort of does have to do with colder weather. 

http://msucares.com/insects/beef/lice.html


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

gone-a-milkin said:


> It sort of does have to do with colder weather.
> 
> http://msucares.com/insects/beef/lice.html


Yes, you are correct! We don't usually see signs of lice here in central VA until Jan-Feb. 

It'd be nice to know where Anthony is located, how long he has had them, their health history, or anything else that might help narrow down the problem, wouldn't it?


----------



## AnthonyF (Mar 21, 2011)

I live in Northern BC, Canada, so we already have snow, and getting belowe freezing all day long. I have had them since april of this year, no other health issues, but thinking of it now I have not given them a dewormer like I did the pigs when I got them. I recently got a jersey cow and calf(about a month ago) calf and mom seem healty. I called the vet, and just told her what was going on and she said ring worm, not lice, but she there was no treatment for ring worm. If it is ring worm is there a treatment? I could have sworn the de-wormer I gave to the pigs could be used on cattle(powder that goes into water or feed) Any more questions, just ask. Thanks for all the help


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Ah, there you are! It's always helpful to check with a vet on some of this stuff.

Here's some info on ringworm. It is something that YOU can get from your cattle, just so you know. 

http://www.thebeefsite.com/diseaseinfo/233/ringworm-in-cattle

Hope this helps!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am glad you had a vet's opinion on it. 
That is always preferred over random strangers advice on the internet.


----------



## AnthonyF (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I have been reading online about remedies for ringworm and seems a lot of people use a spray of some kind, herd everything from iodine, to athletes foot spray, and even fluid film. I will try these but I'm guessing none of these treatments are ok to spray around the eyes, epecially iodine, any more info would be great, thanks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have been thinking all afternoon about how to treat ringworm around the eyes of these steers. 

It does just die off on its own and you dont want to catch it yourself. 

I have had great success treating smaller animals (and even people) with tea tree oil, but I wouldnt want any in my eyes. 

Iodine has never put a dent in it for me, though I have not treated cattle for ringworm.


----------



## AnthonyF (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I'm waiting to hear back from the vet on what they recomend as a treatment around the eyes. Thanks once again.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I used tinactin cream on mine. It doesnt get in the eyes since a cream. I also pick the thickened dying crusty stuff off before applying so it gets down deep. Gross but effective. I also have used blue coat and girth itch spray for non eye areas.


----------



## AnthonyF (Mar 21, 2011)

I spoke to another vet in the area, one that we take our dogs and cats to, and she said mites or lice and was almost positive. I trust this vet as we take all our pets there, and the other vet is new to me. She recomended treating with ivomec. I am going to buy some from her tomorow, any of you have any experience with this product?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Scaley and rough, ringworm, white dusty is lice. We treat ring worm and lice with old motor oil. Use a curry comb, the band type metal with the teeth and scratch until it almost brings blood and apply oil, very thinly with a paint brush. Or wait until spring and out in the warm sunshine, it will go away....James


----------

